# Sundridge Park Tuesday 1st August



## Leftie (Jul 29, 2017)

Looking for 2 Forumers to make up a 4 ball with Smiffy and myself next Tuesday.

Meet mid-day ish with a view to teeing off 13.00 or there abouts.

First come first served although suitably filled brown envelopes may affect my decision


----------



## Leftie (Jul 29, 2017)

Now down to 1 place available


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2017)

There must be somebody else looking for a right old pasting???


----------



## Leftie (Jul 31, 2017)

Still one place available for tomorrow.  Smiffy, Richart and myself.  Teeing off 1.00pm ish.

Come on.  You know you want to ....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 1, 2017)

Leftie said:



			Still one place available for tomorrow.  Smiffy, Richart and myself.  Teeing off 1.00pm ish.

Come on.  You know you want to ....
		
Click to expand...

I know I want to, I also know I have 36 holes at Walton Heath the day afterâ€¦â€¦


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			I know I want to, I also know I have 36 holes at Walton Heath the day afterâ€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...


Come on Rich. If you've not played there before you'll love it.
Proper course.
And the burgers are lush


----------



## richart (Aug 1, 2017)

Topoftheflop is going to play.

Sorry Richard, but I asked him last night and I missed his reply.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2017)

richart said:



			Topoftheflop is going to play.

Sorry Richard, but I asked him last night and I missed his reply.

Click to expand...

Cushty. Nice friendly little fourball.
Haven't seen Craig for a while, be good to catch up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 1, 2017)

richart said:



			Topoftheflop is going to play.

Sorry Richard, but I asked him last night and I missed his reply.

Click to expand...

No problem Richard, it was never an option with 36 tomorrow. :thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 2, 2017)

Big thanks to Roger for hosting us. Very enjoyable game, which was close most of the way, until the youngsters superior fitness prevailed. 

Good to catch up with Leftie, Smiify and Craig. Sundridge East is a lovely course and well worth playing if you get the chance.:thup: Pro shop sells some very dodgy shirts, though Smiffy seemed to like them.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 2, 2017)

richart said:



			Big thanks to Roger for hosting us. Very enjoyable game, which was close most of the way, until the youngsters superior fitness prevailed. 

Good to catch up with Leftie, Smiify and Craig. Sundridge East is a lovely course and well worth playing if you get the chance.:thup: Pro shop sells some very dodgy shirts, though Smiffy seemed to like them.

Click to expand...

I reckon we'd have beaten you if I'd had that Ralph Lauren on.


----------



## richart (Aug 2, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I reckon we'd have beaten you if I'd had that Ralph Lauren on.
		
Click to expand...

It would have made it hard to concentrate.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 2, 2017)

My pleasure guys.  Good to meet up again.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 2, 2017)

Do you get less dizzy playing the East?


----------



## Leftie (Aug 2, 2017)

But the views on a clear day on the West course from Canary Wharf right across London to Wembley Stadium and beyond to the Amersham Hills is almost worth the effort.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 2, 2017)

If you like that kind of thing of course.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks for hosting us Leftie. It's a beautiful course and a real leg burner. 
Thank you to my partner for holding the fort whilst I went left field to go check out parts of the course that hadn't been played before!
Smiffy, as always good to see you and your tongue is still just as sharp although as the round progressed the jokes were fading fast like the holes you had left to win the game from us ne:


Cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2017)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Thanks for hosting us Leftie. It's a beautiful course and a real leg burner. 
Thank you to my partner for holding the fort whilst I went left field to go check out parts of the course that hadn't been played before!
Smiffy, as always good to see you and your tongue is still just as sharp although as the round progressed the jokes were fading fast like the holes you had left to win the game from us ne:


Cheers
		
Click to expand...

The 14th was the turning point. How Leftie and I only halved that I'll never know. Well I do.... I blame Leftie


----------



## richart (Aug 4, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			The 14th was the turning point. How Leftie and I only halved that I'll never know. Well I do.... I blame Leftie


Click to expand...

 You did blame him, though you three putt didn't help.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2017)

richart said:



			You did blame him, though you three putt didn't help.

Click to expand...

In my defence, I was first to putt. And he knows the greens................... apparently 
:mmm:


----------

